# Anyone with automatic watering systems for there rodents



## merv1988 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have just recently purchased the automatic watering system from Livefoods By Post - Reptile Food, livefoods, reptile supplies, online reptile shop but where can I get the connectors for the bucket to the pipe


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

merv1988 said:


> I have just recently purchased the automatic watering system from Livefoods By Post - Reptile Food, livefoods, reptile supplies, online reptile shop but where can I get the connectors for the bucket to the pipe


here 
John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds - 

however i have used this system and found my rats/mice had issues with them turning them faster and slower themselves making BIG issues so went back to normal bottles


----------

